# String ID Generator



## Romsl (9. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

hat jemand eine Idee oder Code für einen String ID Generator? Dieser String sollte Xml ID valide sein. So wie es bspw. Eclipse GMF beim Speichern des Model/View anwendet.

Gruß,
  -- Romsl


----------



## Thomas Darimont (9. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

wie wär's denn mit:
System.out.println( java.util.UUID.randomUUID());

Gruß Tom


----------



## _jsd_ (9. Februar 2008)

Hi,

Du könntest auch den SecureRandom generator von Java nutzen...der generiert Dir eine gewünschte Anzahl von Bytes und soll rel. gut sein...Du müsstest nur die generierten Bytes vor dem Speichern in einer XML noch in etweder einen Long umwandeln ( wenn es nicht unbedingt ein String sein muß) oder per base64 Quoten ( wenn halt ein String sein soll), ein bsp für das umwandeln eines Byte-Arrays in einen Long findest Du unter http://www.gossi23.de/jsd/ anhand der Umwandlung einer Mac-Addresse

hmf


----------

